# Τα πράγματα καθεαυτά ή καθ' εαυτά;



## unique (Sep 28, 2011)

Τα πράγματα καθεαυτά ή καθ' εαυτά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 28, 2011)

Καθαυτά, θα έλεγα... :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2011)

Ξεκίνησε *καθ’ εαυτά*, έχει περάσει στο *καθεαυτά* και το μέλλον κλίνει σαφώς υπέρ του δεύτερου.


----------



## unique (Sep 29, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά!


----------

